# Anyone got a Cane corso/Italian Mastiff ?



## Dan1 (Feb 7, 2008)

Just after some info on the breed really from somone who owns one.
Whats it like day to day?
Cost of feeding?
etc etc
Any good breeders in the uk ?

Thanks for any help
Dan


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

I know the Italian Mastiff to be the breed also known as Neopolitan Mastiff.

Cane Corso are not a dog for beginners nor the houseproud. An owner would need to be committed to training and working hard with the dog. Few in rescue.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

If your serious your best off joining the Molosser forum and asking on there. There is also a breed rescue on there.
Molosserbreedspart2


As Julie has said the Corso and Neo are not dogs for the inexperienced, more so the Corso (I cant stress that enough) They need to be well trained and socalised from a young age. Training would be ongoing also as they are large powerful dogs with the brains to go with it.

As for cost of feeding, would depend on the quality of food your thinking of feeding it.


----------



## danabanana (Sep 16, 2008)

beautiful dogs! Never had one myself but I will do one day, good luck with it, try the breed clubs and societies for breeders x


----------



## Dan1 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info everyone.
Yeah i have always had dogs from a very early age but never anything like this, i very much like mastiffs in general and after reading up a bit on the breeds this seems like a good dog to own.
I have always liked Dogo Argentinos/Argentinian Mastiffs but as they are banned as part of the dangerous dogs act, that isnt going to happen


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I think rakpeterson has these breed dogs you could try pm'in for more info on them : victory:


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

rakpeterson has a Presa Canario : )

If you join that forum you will get lots of good advice and theres lots to read on there about the different breeds. The more reading up you do the better. I would also advise you spend some time with which ever breed you do decide on to see what there like as adult dogs.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

marthaMoo said:


> rakpeterson has a Presa Canario : )
> 
> If you join that forum you will get lots of good advice and theres lots to read on there about the different breeds. The more reading up you do the better. I would also advise you spend some time with which ever breed you do decide on to see what there like as adult dogs.


I totally agree with that i went and spent lots of time with the mum and dad who i got my first husky off 

I saw D nanooka n qanniks dad at his best and his worst LOL he was a live wire haha ..................he table surfed (ran the room jumped on the table an slid across the top) he work top surfed an walked too he ate 2 dinnin room chairs...............

still dint put me off as i had 2 dogs from her lol

not the same litter nanook was near a year when i got qannik same mum an dad different litters :2thumb:


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

As said I own a Presa, not a cane corso, but I do have experience with the breed.

Your best bet is definately the molosser forum MarthaMoo has suggested to you, and besides the good advice there, you will be able to contact the Cane Corso and Molosser breeds rescue, who have several awaiting new homes atm.

Firstly their sheer size alone, as with most of the molosser breeds makes them a massive comittment. Fletcher, the CC i used to spend alot of time with, was able to stand over a sofa, with his back legs on the floor and his front on the window sill, he was a serious dog, but with the amount of time spent on him, socializing, training etc, he turned into something very special.

He was exceptionaly active and required huge amounts of exercise to keep him happy, but on the other hand, another CC bitch, Sasha, that I worked with for a short time, was probably the most lazy and stubborn dog I have seen so far, she was also incredibly small in height but extremely stocky. I think, like many mastiff breeds, especially ones such as the Cane Corso that havent been popular until recently, there is massive variation in conformation within the breed, some of it good, some of it not so good.

Fletcher was incredibly clumsy on his feet when in the house, but amazingly graceful when you saw him galloping across an open field. His guarding instinct was incredibly strong, and if your looking for a ''pet'' dog then this is something you may want to manage in some way to curb it slightly. He was very wary of strangers and would stand up to anyone he felt threatened by, another point to consider.

Another thing is during teething he eventually chewed through every skirting board he could get to, and had the worst flatulence ever although that was down to his diet.

Another thing to remember is that as this breed is gaining in popularity, ''back yard'' breeders are begining to see the pond signs flashing before their eyes, and their are alot of poor breedings about. You'll want to avoid any of these like the plague. They often use dogs that cant be fully traced, leaving a question mark over their history. Their dogs will often have faults that get passed on to the offspring, and will often be unstable or not showing the correct temprement. Problems which will all become apparant later in the dogs life, which in turn will cause you BIG problems.

There are also two main lines, the ''original'' italian CC, and the american CC. The italian would be my choice as they are functional, working dogs, that have been bred for that purpose. The american is basically the show line which I personally wouldnt want as often functionality and temprement is slightly compromised in order to produce a good looking dog.

Research is the key, experience would be a distinct advantage


----------



## Dan1 (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow!
Thanks again everyone!
I wouldnt be even thinking of purchasing an animal until i was sure i had enough time to be with it as much as possible.
I have trained several dogs from puppies and enjoy the chalenge. Also being an active person myself i dont think excersising the dog would be a problem.
I also prefer the italian variant of the breed due to its heritage. Obviously having a healthy and happy animal is the top priority and not just the way it looks.


----------



## tiger135 (Feb 5, 2009)

JulieNoob said:


> I know the Italian Mastiff to be the breed also known as Neopolitan Mastiff.
> 
> Cane Corso are not a dog for beginners nor the houseproud. An owner would need to be committed to training and working hard with the dog. Few in rescue.


Neopolitan, italian mastiff looks nothing like and is compleatly different to the Cane Corso, italian mastiff becouse the neopolitan is bigger by 3 inches and weights 24 kg more and have alot more health problems


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

tiger135 said:


> Neopolitan, italian mastiff looks nothing like and is compleatly different to the Cane Corso, italian mastiff becouse the neopolitan is bigger by 3 inches and weights 24 kg more and have alot more health problems


Thats a strange first post.....

but anyways......

The Neo and the Cane Corso are infact very alike, and to the untrained eye could easily be mistaken. There are may examples of the neo that show a reduced amount of lose skin and wrinkles bringing them more inline with the Cane Corso, plus with the UKKC's review of the Neo breed standard, which will undoubtedly focus on the lose fitting skin and wrinkles, it is likely that future Neo's will resemble the CC even more.

And a Neo is not 3'' bigger than the Cane Corso and does not weigh 24kg more. Each dog could be the same height and weight and still fall well in to the breed standard, but weight is more of a proportional thing. You are right in as much as the standard (at least the AKC standard) allows for the Neo to be as much as 4'' taller (31.5'') but that doesnt mean that a good example will be any bigger than a Cane Corso, and could infact be smaller.

Basically, this means, it is quite easy to see how the Cane Corso and Neo could be mistaken, to someone who is not too clued up on the breed, especially as both are sometimes called the 'Italian Mastiff' (although used more when describing the CC)


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

rakpeterson said:


> As said I own a Presa, not a cane corso, but I do have experience with the breed.


I do now!!


----------



## MBurt (Oct 19, 2007)

I currently have a pit bull

Called Ruby

She is not a roughty toughty dog at all. In fact, my gf's springer spaniel is more of a guard dog!

I am moving to NZ

Pit bulls can't be taken there. So I have to leave Ruby here.

Love pit bulls but can't bring myself to get another...

Lookin at Cane Corsos. They dont seem to be banned as much as Pit Bulls, are a bit bigger and have the molosser personality. 

I just query though, how high energy they are...


----------



## coopere (Aug 6, 2008)

I have a Cane Corso called Brutus. The confusion over the Italian Mastiff thing is that they are sometimes referred to as Sicilian Mastiffs. I will usually tell people Brutus is an Italian Mastiff if they ask, in the same way as a person may say a DDB is a French Mastiff - they seem to understand it better!
Brutus is a lovely dog who we rehomed from his origional owners at 2 years. He is a bit of a softy really! Hes scared of the two barky westies round the corner, but very friendly and settled in with our other dogs quite quickly.
There is a Cane Corso website (can't remember the exact link but google it and it comes up) I think they have also set up a UK club. Sometimes they have rescues available. It is run by the two top Corso kennels in the UK. Last year they had an open day where you could meet dogs and owners to find out more. Be prepared to pay at least £1000 for a puppy from a proper breeder and beware of people selling badly bred dogs - check out the website there are stories on there.
Id be interested to know where you live now MBurt as I was under the impression pitbull were on the dangerous dog list in the UK too, and can only be kept neuteured and with a licence. 
Emma


----------



## MBurt (Oct 19, 2007)

I live in the UAE
Where the only thing cheaper than oil is life!
You cannot import a pitbull.
You cant seem to export a pitbull anywhere either which means when I leave, I leave her.
She isn't a fighter and I have desexed her so she wont be a breeder.
She is now like 8 months old. She is adorable. 
Currenly in a big Elizabethan collar after her spay.
You can't import a pit bull here, but customs people are total retards.
I know someone who imported LION CUBS into the country. He listed them as LABRADORS in the paper work. Got straight through!


----------



## coopere (Aug 6, 2008)

Thats such a shame. So many perfectly nice well adjusted dogs with caring owners tarred with the same brush because of a few idiot owners. I have two Rotties so I know what its like, after the attacks over here everyone pulls their kids away even though you are on the other side of the street. I hope you managed to find her a nice home before you have to go to New Zealand, or maybe put her down on the paperwork as an elephant - might work?!. Good Luck
Emma


----------



## MBurt (Oct 19, 2007)

NZ authorities are not that dumb

I wanted to put her down as an Amstaff

but Amstaffs don't have red noses!

fudge!

Thanks also!

Looking at a cane corso or a bandog (neo x boxer x amstaff) when i get there

You don't mess with a bandog!


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

AM Staff may not be possible.

Not up on NZ law, but they are seen essentialy as the show line pit.

Got to be careful with a bandog too. As most are F1, they are no more than cross-breeds in reality, which means they are also an unknown quantity,and more often than not, little thought goes in to the selection of the dam and sire, usually availability of breedable dogs comes above selection for certain traits.





> You don't mess with a bandog!


Finally, Dont bother getting one if your reason is the above. I have to much trouble caused for me by boys lacking in the genital area as it is.


----------



## MBurt (Oct 19, 2007)

Not my reasons at all

I have decided.

Getting a male corso pup.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

if anyone is thinking of getting one of these, please consider one from rescue.
Cane Corso UK & Molosser Rescue - A Bravenet.com Hosted Site
i`ve had a dog from jackie, and i cant praise her enough


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

MBurt said:


> Not my reasons at all
> 
> I have decided.
> 
> Getting a male corso pup.




Cool mate, they really are a lovely breed with a good owner.


----------



## MBurt (Oct 19, 2007)

rakpeterson said:


> Cool mate, they really are a lovely breed with a good owner.


Ta

Pup not even conceived yet. So few months off

Will post pics!


----------



## buntybullmastiffrescue (Mar 19, 2010)

Dan I run the bullmastiff rescue www.bullmastiff-rescue.org.uk This is NOT a breed to be taken lightly you have to remember their sheer strenghth and size. although they tend to be a fantastic family pet you must never forget that you are inviting a potential killer into your home. The size of these dogs makes them a threat to the biggest bloke. 

I have spent my whole life with these wonderful dogs and my son (since a baby) has been surrounded by them. We would never let a family adopt with children under 10 yrs and then it depends on there experience with the breed and the temprement of the dog. George the Pressa is with me at the moment they are a part of the Molloser Clan. Please think long and hard before you contemplate taking one of these dogs on they are not for the faint hearted. But at the end of the day they are a wonderful loving funny family member.


----------



## coopere (Aug 6, 2008)

This thread is over a year old now.


----------

